# Day1, Hour1, Minute1: new ADG 90cm



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Just set this up today. Let's watch it grow together.

Tank: 
ADA 90-P

Substrate: 
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia 
Power Sand Special M 
Tourmaline BC
Penac P and W

Plants: 
Cyperus helferi
Isoetes japonica
Java Fern var. Narrow
Susswassertang
Hygrophila "Kompakt"
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Tropica" (bronze)
Liliaeopsis brasilensis
Java Moss
Eleocharis acicularis
Echinodorus tenellus

Relevant updates as they occur.


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice! I love the Cyperus background. I can't seem to keep BBA off of any of my Cyperus...
How do you avoid it?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks really nice. I totally dig this layout.

-Dave


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. 
Water changes and SeaChem EXCEL help big time with BBA. Hit it hard with EXCEL at the first sight of BBA. I hate that stuff.

Also remove old leaves often from Cyperus. That's almost always where BBA forms.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeff:

Where did you get the Isoetes japonica? I have looked at several on-line places including Charley and no one seems to have them.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

Your tank looks great. I am going to be setting up a tank using ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia. What is the Power Sand Special M for? Looks or does it serve a purpose? Thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great start, though I worry the background might be too 'wall-like' and symmetrical. 

Is that Malaysian driftwood? It seems to be much redder than Manzanita. I like it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I love it and will look forward to the updates as it grows.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am strongly considering purchasing several bags of soils and whatnot to do a tank in the future. buy it when I get my money handy. This is amazing


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That is really nice. I love the driftwood


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Good to see a tank from you Jeff! Is the Subwassertang tied to the Y on the wood?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Its a pleasant looking scape, but I'm not sure about the symmetrical look to it. You have some Tenellus Micro dead center amongst some hairgrass. Are you looking to blend the E. Tenellus Micro with the micro sword foreground? Maybe some more info about the objective of the tank would clear things up.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks. 
regarding symmetry concerns, there si much you can't see in this photo. Tenellus will spread quickly-- faster than Lilaeopsis, so I planted very sparely to balance the growth over time. There's some individual plants on the sides not visible in this shot. The back will not be so much of a wall-- there is a space off-center. The Bronze crypt will offset the midground. Give it time my friends. I don't do straight symmetry. I am aware of it from at every step, but center mound orientation like this calls for some species repetition on either side. This shot is literally minutes after completion of planting. 

Isoetes should be plentiful out there! It shows once again how far behind we are on plants availability and confusion about names. That plant should be very common and available everywhere. We get it direct from Florida Aquatic Nurseries (whose quality lately has been very poor, BTW). The confusion is likely that they call it "Octopus plant", so no one knows what the hell it is. That's a shame. One day someone will step up and give those guys a run for their money and grow just the best plants and the ones we readily use in aquascaping (I mean you still can't easily get green Rotala rotundifolia! That should be the bread-and-butter stemmed plant of them all!) watch out, it just might be us here pretty soon ; )

Power sand provides a porous under layer to the Aqua Soil for harboring microorganisms and beneficial bacteria. It helps to maintain oxygenation and circulation through the substrate as well. Amano used Power sand even before developing Aqua Soil. 

The wood is a type we get long ago and shall never see again. It's mot Malaysian, and I am not sure what the species is, but it was great while it lasted. We still have some stockpiled and get old pieces out of other tanks as we re-do them. So we keep it in circulation even though we have not been able to buy it for years now.

Yes-- Susswassertang is just tied using ADA Riccia Line to a little piece of wood placed in the mid area.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

looks great! glad to see your doing okay down there in Texas. Best wishes!


----------



## Emerica88 (Jun 1, 2008)

Good looking tank you have


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Ditto! 

It is very nice, Jeff.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I was also wondering about the subwassertang. I've been trying to just cram some between some branches of driftwood and it keeps sliding off. Guess I'll have to break down and tie it on....

I like your tank. It's amazing how well it can look so quickly if you use enough plants to begin with.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks all, but what happened to the picture?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. I saw your name on this and got excited to see your new creation, but no pic.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jsenske said:


> Thanks.
> One day someone will step up and give those guys a run for their money and grow just the best plants and the ones we readily use in aquascaping (I mean you still can't easily get green Rotala rotundifolia! That should be the bread-and-butter stemmed plant of them all!) watch out, it just might be us here pretty soon ; )


:hungry: Mmmm! Another reason to spend money at ADGshop (as if the October shipment wasn't reason enough).


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

This thing has to be about ready for an update...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

The beginning was beautiful, I can only imagine what it looks like now!


----------

